# UWF Ice Bash Is on For January 24th!!!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The votes are in and ECHO is the winner!

January 24th is the date [weather permitting]

There will be an area set up for ice fishing newbees
and all you will need to bring is a fishing pole.
You can use a regular rod and reel, or an ice rig.

There will be a pot luck lunch, starting about noon.

We will be asking for volunteers to bring cooking equipment etc. [Possibly cook some Perch on the ice?]

We will have more information as it gets closer.

Get your worm boots ready and put January 24 on your calendar.

Grandpa D


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*

http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k264/ ... shbaby.flv

:wink: :mrgreen: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Woooo hooooo . Way to G-Pa.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

On my calendar. I can bring a two burner camp chef.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, im good with Echo. We had really good success for good sized trout out of there last year, and none had anchor worms on them (that we could see). See you there!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

How long of a drive is Echo from Cedar City?


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am going to plan on coming fishing there that day then, I want wait!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

> Get your worm boots ready. . .


Worm boots? :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> How long of a drive is Echo from Cedar City?


Go to googlemap the town closest to Echo Reservoir is Coalville. I plotted it and its 268 miles a little over 4 hour drive...of course the weather is a factor unknown at this time.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm_cam ... ogle%20map

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> How long of a drive is Echo from Cedar City?


It is probably 4 1/2 hrs. long


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> How long of a drive is Echo from Cedar City?


It will take about 5 hours and 8 minutes to drive the 291.2 mile distance from Cedar City to the Echo resort. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. That probably means I can't make it. Anything within 3 hours might be do-able for me, but 4 1/2 to 5+ is probably out of the question. Too bad, I'd love to meet up with you guys. No worries though, I understand most of you live up north.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Thanks for the info. That probably means I can't make it. Anything within 3 hours might be do-able for me, but 4 1/2 to 5+ is probably out of the question. Too bad, I'd love to meet up with you guys. No worries though, I understand most of you live up north.


I have a suggestion.

Why don't you set up an ice party for someplace like Fish Lake or Yuba?

I'd bet that you would get a good showing from N.U. folks at either of those places.

It could be held a couple of weeks after the one on the 24th.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Echo, eh? Never fished Echo.

I'll be there though. Sounds fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Count me and Rick Rudder in. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that I think about it, I probably WON'T be there. My daughter is expected right around that time, so I'd be a fool to leave my 9 months pregnant wife alone to go fishing.

Guess I'm out. Sorry. I hope everyone has a good time and catches tons of fish though. Good luck, humans.


----------



## troutfisher2 (Sep 11, 2007)

my husband and I are in, we might also bring my brother in law cause he lives in Coalville. I might also invite the neighbor, if that is cool. We have a ton of gear if any one needs a pole or jig. Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Troutfisher2


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone is welcome to the party.

LOAH, we could see if there are some paramedics that like to ice fish!
If not, you better stay back and take care of business at home.
Wait a minute, cell phones work at Echo!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Me and my boy shoulf be able to make that one. Sounds like fun!

Thanks for the video K2. I lol'ed!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Everyone is welcome to the party.
> 
> LOAH, we could see if there are some paramedics that like to ice fish!
> If not, you better stay back and take care of business at home.
> Wait a minute, cell phones work at Echo!


No cellular (and glad).

It's really too bad though. I've been working on my cursive with all of this new snow... :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in. I have been wanting to go ice fishing the last two years! I don't have much gear, but I'll try and get the essentials.

Anyone want to carpool from Utah county?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a thought here...what about having some UWN stickers to hand out during the outing? :wink: :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Now that I think about it, I probably WON'T be there. My daughter is expected right around that time, so I'd be a fool to leave my 9 months pregnant wife alone to go fishing.
> 
> Guess I'm out. Sorry. I hope everyone has a good time and catches tons of fish though. Good luck, humans.


We were blessed with our first child (boy) earlier this month (Now you know why I havent been posting much!). Hopefully everything is in a groove to where I can sneak away the 24th for a morning on the ice. We sure had fun on Echo last season!!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> If not, let's seriously consider a second bash at Yuba in February.


I vote for a *mandatory* second bash on Yuba!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will round up the family and plan on attending as well. Look forward to putting some faces with screen names.. :mrgreen:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be there with at least one kid.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I am in. I have been wanting to go ice fishing the last two years! I don't have much gear, but I'll try and get the essentials.
> 
> Anyone want to carpool from Utah county?


I'll dirve up with ya. We live close unless you moved which I think I heard you did.
Count us in and Bucksand ducks is welcome to ride with us with his boy...

LOAH we need your talent up there!!!!

Cant wait!! I will bring a bunch of stuff and another camp chef stove two burner. PM me G-pa if you need help with cooking.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump...
I'll try to make it up. Saturdays are always kinda iffy for me. Hope to see y'all there catching as well as fishing.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like fun...I just hope my Honda Accord will allow me to get up there....Do I need 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The roads around Echo Reservoir are usually plowed.
The only problem that a car may have is when you park. If you get too far off the road, you may find some deeper snow from the plows.
The good thing is that there will be a lot of people there to help each other get out, if stuck.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do drive a car up, please bring a tow strap for when you do get stuck.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> If you do drive anything but a Chevy, please bring a tow strap for when you do get stuck.


I have edited your post a little Tree....something was wrong with it... :mrgreen:

Who's bringing some cooking things, I'll bring a few steaks for all those that don't catch no fish to eat.....


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't worry .45 I'll drive my dodge to make sure there is a rescue vehicle when your chevy gets stuck! -_O- -_O- *(u)* *(u)*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have some questions...I have never fished Echo before so i just wanted to find out:

Where is everyone going to be meeting?
Where is the best parking, and is there any parking that is free at Echo?
How much ice is on Echo right now?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Double dang dirty drat! Wish I could be there, but I've got District wrestling championships to coach that day. :evil:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I have some questions...I have never fished Echo before so i just wanted to find out:
> 
> Where is everyone going to be meeting?
> Where is the best parking, and is there any parking that is free at Echo?
> How much ice is on Echo right now?


I plan to meet on the ice, South of the boat ramp, on the East side of the reservoir..

You park on the road and walk down. No parking fees.

Ice is now about 6" or more and growing.

As we get closer, we will talk more about doing a pot luck lunch.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome! I am looking forward to it! My wife even says she wants to go this time!...I'll have to make sure she wears warmer socks this time! :lol:


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there anywhere to get a 4wheeler on Echo? went up last year intending to fish there and could not see where in the heck to get the wheeler on it. I know...... I am lazy.....but why not use it? I hate hauling all my stuff the hard way!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that dubob will let us know where he took his 4 wheeler or snowmobile into Echo last year.

It would be nice if a few folks with these machines could help get the cooking gear on the ice.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Grandpa D i just talked to deadicated 1 and wiem about going to it and we are planning on going. I will bring 2 of my sleds and would be more than happy to haul stuff out on the ice for people.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks pintail.
I'll let you know more about what gear, etc as it gets closer.
It looks like we are getting a good group together.
This will be a fun day on the ice.
Grandpa D


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

****, working Saturday's kills me :x


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

did I just hear a cough coming on around the 24th from 357Bob? better 'stay home' and "rest" that day


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

MN transplant said:


> did I just hear a cough coming on around the 24th from 357Bob? better 'stay home' and "rest" that day


+1 Dont you know a guy who can give you some time off? 8)


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

After sleeping on it, I think I'm gonna rearrange my schedule and try to get there. Sounds like it should be a good time.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

There are two places to get on with an OHV (wheeler or sled). The first is at the main campground/boat ramp. From the parking lot head south down the road leading to the campground. When you come to the railroad track/bed, follow it south about a quarter of a mile. This will bring you to a gentile drop-off to the right (west) that will take you down to the ice. The boat ramp will be to the north of you.

The second place is about 2 miles or so south of the camp ground on the east side. It is a beach area I think that has a small brick building just off the road behind a chain link fence. There is a parking area here that will take a 4X4 to use. Drive your OHV to the south end of the chain link fence and turn right (west). This will again take you to the ice and you will be about 2 miles south of the boat ramp. This area might be a better venue for getting on and off with a wheeler.

Hope this helps. See you on the 24th.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright I'm beginning to seriously debate tagging along for this PARTY... So what kind of gear do I need? can I go down to walmart and spend 20 bucks on the little combo and be good or do I need to go get a bunch of particular stuff... I dunno bout this ice stuff a little scary...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Alright I'm beginning to seriously debate tagging along for this PARTY... So what kind of gear do I need? can I go down to walmart and spend 20 bucks on the little combo and be good or do I need to go get a bunch of particular stuff... I dunno bout this ice stuff a little scary...


You can use a regular rod and reel if you want.
6# line or lighter is best.

As far as what to buy to start with.
I would get a 5 gallon bucket to hold gear and to sit on.
An ice scoop to remove slush/ice from your hole.
A small assortment of jigs and ice flies & bait.

That will get you started!

Good waterproof boots are a must!!!

You don't need an ice auger to start. Just bring something like a hammer to reopen old holes that you find.

I will hold a clinic on the ice at Echo, for anyone interested in some tips.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I also noticed at Sportsmans the other day that they have a "******* Hammer" type of thing, (can't remember the exact name) for ice fishing, I had never seen anything like it before, it was red and kinda had the appearance of a pic/hammer hybrid, I wonder if those would for well for the old ice fishing holes. I think it was like $18.99 though.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks man! I'll definitely be there!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Anybody got room for one more coming from ut county. All this talk about ice fishing and food is starting to sound like fun.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I got room for ya J, but you'll have to drive to my house first. :mrgreen: But seriously, you should come.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My little girl and I drove down to Lehi for the UWN BBQ and it was well worth it.You won't be sorry if you make it.I can't wait to meet some more of the folks.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Alright I'm beginning to seriously debate tagging along for this PARTY... So what kind of gear do I need? can I go down to walmart and spend 20 bucks on the little combo and be good or do I need to go get a bunch of particular stuff... I dunno bout this ice stuff a little scary...


 If I make it, anybody is welcome to use my new GAS AUGER, I got for Christmas. I'll be easy to find, look for the 1976 Sno-Jet, rat sled of the year :wink: . Should have two of them going by then.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

I will bring my old mans power auger for anyone who wants to use it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

This is beginning to sound more enticing... What about the Ice it can be enough to hold all us folks -)O(- ... Ice makes me nervous as hell...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> This is beginning to sound more enticing... What about the Ice it can be enough to hold all us folks -)O(- ... Ice makes me nervous as hell...


The only problem with the ice will be the edges. Last year they got kinda soft but once you get on good ice it is game on. I will also have my 12" gas auger if you need to borrow it. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If there is a large group of us, we will most likely do the lunch thing on the shore, just to be safe.

The ice will be fine for fishing.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright I'm almost convinced I might just come for the bbq... We'll see though I'll probably pack the fishin pole along..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Alright I'm almost convinced I might just come for the bbq... We'll see though I'll probably pack the fishin pole along..


Definitely bring your pole.
I will be giving some basic tips and we will have augers to drill some holes for you.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Alright I'm almost convinced I might just come for the bbq... We'll see though I'll probably pack the fishin pole along..


I sure hope you make it.I would like to meet you.My daughter and I are planning on attending.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright no promises but I'll plan on coming up and see what happens between now and then... So long as nothing of grave importance comes up I should most likely be there think I'll stop by walmart and spend 20 bucks and see what I come up with... Luv2hunt it'd be my pleasure...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So are we contributing money or bringing our own meat or pot luck? Cmon a fat man needs to know about the food! LOL!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Alright I'm almost convinced I might just come for the bbq... We'll see though I'll probably pack the fishin pole along..


Yes bring a pole and anyone that you would like to join you.
I will be giving some basic tips on ice fishing in the morning and again at noon.

I hope to see you there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm getting excited, I think I have my family convinced to come along with a couple 'noob fishing' friends! I like the idea of a pot luck and have convinced my wife she needs to prepare some of her killer fruit salad. Maybe I can talk her into some homemade bread too


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this still happening, I am game for coming...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> I'm getting excited, I think I have my family convinced to come along with a couple 'noob fishing' friends! I like the idea of a pot luck and have convinced my wife she needs to prepare some of her killer fruit salad. Maybe I can talk her into some homemade bread too


I vote for the homemade bread to!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I will ask the kids and see if they are interested. This should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Ice Party is still on for the 24th.
This week we are seeing some warmer weather but it will get cold again and the ice should be fine.
If for any reason the ice isn't safe on the 24th, we will make an announcement of cancellation and try another time.

I think that everything will be fine and we will be at Echo, brite and early on the 24th.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

By chance is someone going to be giving out window stickers, I could use three or four.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

What window stickers? Are they stickers for this site?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone from orem/provo going up and want to carpool?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Herb said:


> What window stickers? Are they stickers for this site?


Yeah....click on *'Gear Shop'*, upper left side of the page....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I will have a few stickers on hand, but only for people who catch less fish than me and tell me I'm handsome.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have any idea how thick the ice is up there right now?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Anyone have any idea how thick the ice is up there right now?


Yes! :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How thick is it?


----------



## Gunner220 (Sep 15, 2007)

3 days ago there was 6 inches. I saw a snowmobile out cruising around right in the middle so I would say it is pretty good. Good luck!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Today there was 9" of good solid ice.
The edges were a bit iffy with the water rising but it held me coming and going.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> Anyone from orem/provo going up and want to carpool?


Yea I am planning on going up and would love to carpool.

PM sent


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I will have a few stickers on hand, but only for people who catch less fish than me and tell me I'm handsome.


I do that all of the time and you never give me any stickers... 

Whats up with that? :?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I should be able to make it for the morning, but have to leave around 2pm. Will be my first ice fishing outing in a few years. I just have to find all my gear now...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay,

I am thinking of bringing my kids up for the event. What color of jigs do you typically use at Echo? I have a very small assortment but need to get more. Any specific suggestions on equipment to bring? I have chartreuse, orange, and white ratfinkies as well as a few other styles. I typically rig my rods with a castmaster above about 6-8 inches of line with a jig. Is this an okay set up? 

Thanks to all of you for setting up such a cool event!

Chad


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am planning on trying to target the trout and catfish, I have never caught any cats through the ice anywhere, but then again I have never tried.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Okay,
> 
> I am thinking of bringing my kids up for the event. What color of jigs do you typically use at Echo? I have a very small assortment but need to get more. Any specific suggestions on equipment to bring? I have chartreuse, orange, and white ratfinkies as well as a few other styles. I typically rig my rods with a castmaster above about 6-8 inches of line with a jig. Is this an okay set up?
> 
> ...


You have all that you need for Echo.
If you add anything, I would suggest some Gizzy Bug jigs by Maniac Custom Lures.
Put them on a 1/32 oz jig head.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you! I will have to pick some of those up!


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

So I take it that this an open invite. I am kinda new to ice fishing and hope that 
I can make it to meet a few of you folks and maybe even pick up a few tips from the pros. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Thank you! I will have to pick some of those up!


The glow ones work great!! Buy glow heads with orange eyes and the glow gizzys. They are awesome... Sportsmans usually has lots.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Slipknot said:


> So I take it that this an open invite. I am kinda new to ice fishing and hope that
> I can make it to meet a few of you folks and maybe even pick up a few tips from the pros. :mrgreen:


Yes, this is open to all UWF Members, Family and Friends.

I hope that you will be able to make it,
Grandpa D.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So how is the ice and slush is it o.k. for wheelers or better to walk it this weekend? What do you need people to bring for the potluck? Should we get a thread of who is comming and what they are bringing?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> So how is the ice and slush is it o.k. for wheelers or better to walk it this weekend? What do you need people to bring for the potluck? Should we get a thread of who is comming and what they are bringing?


That would probably be a pretty good idea!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> So how is the ice and slush is it o.k. for wheelers or better to walk it this weekend? What do you need people to bring for the potluck? Should we get a thread of who is comming and what they are bringing?


Please don't ruin the bash by tearing up the pristine lake with your noisy, veggie wrecking, air polluting hillbilly cart. :mrgreen: :wink: 

Thanks

T


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > So how is the ice and slush is it o.k. for wheelers or better to walk it this weekend? What do you need people to bring for the potluck? Should we get a thread of who is comming and what they are bringing?
> ...


What a great post... Sure makes a guy feel welcome... I will try my best not to spray you but not promise right... :wink: (see there is a wink there)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> So how is the ice and slush is it o.k. for wheelers or better to walk it this weekend? What do you need people to bring for the potluck? Should we get a thread of who is comming and what they are bringing?


Orvis1 ........when I was there last saturday, there was no slush. The snow seemed to be about 3 to 4" deep in some spots. I think a wheeler would work great !!

Except, unless it rains this friday, but I don't expect it to rain up there.. _O\


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't wait! Only 4 more days!


----------

